# dewalt router 618 rpm gos up then down



## jdbud (Jun 6, 2013)

hello just got a dewalt router 618 made about 4 cuts on #2 rpm settting, went to make #5 cut rpm spikes then router turns off.so i take it to a dewalt serivce center over a 100 mile drive one way! the next day about 28 hours later ups is in my drive way with my 618! so i plug the 618 in rpms spike then level out ??????????? any ideas:blink: thanks jdbud


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jdbud said:


> hello just got a dewalt router 618 made about 4 cuts on #2 rpm settting, went to make #5 cut rpm spikes then router turns off.so i take it to a dewalt serivce center over a 100 mile drive one way! the next day about 28 hours later ups is in my drive way with my 618! so i plug the 618 in rpms spike then level out ??????????? any ideas:blink: thanks jdbud


I haven't got a 618 so not sure exactly how it is supposed to work. Some variable speed motors will ramp up to full speed and then taper down to what the speed setting is. Others will simply ramp up to the selected speed. Have you actually tried using it since you got it back or just spun it up?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have a 618 and just plugged it in to check how it starts up. Mine was already at teh "5" setting. It speeds up to the desired setting.

I changed to lower "2" setting. Same behaviour - speeds up to the desired setting, just gets to the rpm's faster.

Went back to "5" and again speeds up to relevant rpm's.

So my unit is not getting to maximum speed and then slowing down, it just ramps up to the speed setting. Common for the soft start design of routers.


----------



## jdbud (Jun 6, 2013)

yup cut some rails last night rpm spikes then levels out,made a nice smooth cut no burns on some red oak


----------

